
Show HN: Flutter mobile app to keep up with top engineering blogs and articles - h4ck3r3l
https://github.com/rm3l/dev-feed
======
h4ck3r3l
This is a Flutter-based mobile app displaying a list of daily curated content
from top engineering blogs and articles. Backed by a GraphQL-based API written
in Kotlin.

